# New and looking for answers



## Wendeee (Jan 5, 2019)

I found a green glass coke bottle from Greenville, SC. There is no date but marked 71L51 on the skirt. The logo is embossed: one side has "Trademark Registered 
Bottle Pat. D-105529" under the coke logo.
The other side has "Trademark Registered 
Min. Contents 6 Fl. Oz." under the code logo. Can anyone help me date this bottle? Thanks in advance!


----------



## shotdwn (Jan 5, 2019)

1951


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 5, 2019)

Can I ask if there are any markings on the bottom of it?


----------



## Wendeee (Jan 5, 2019)

The only marking on the bottom is "Greenville, S.C."


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 6, 2019)

Yeah it's from 1951.  The second two digits of that code on the skirt is the date on those US Cokes.


----------



## Wendeee (Jan 14, 2019)

Thank you!


----------

